# Made in USA wood splitters?



## texican65 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi guys! The last 15 years or so i've always used an axe or my 1970s Barkbuster screw splitter for my splitting needs. now i'm in my mid 30s....still very capable of hand splitting firewood, but with a house, family, endless chores and responsibility, and working 12 hour shifts for the railroad...I kinda need a faster, easier splitter. I'm true to my country and don't buy chinese. Are there any made in USA splitters out there that are respectable, made with american parts and built here? I've seen several on the inter web, just wondering if anybody has any first hand experience or reviews for any? 

Thanks,

Dow

Here's a picture of the ol' Barkbuster. I got it for FREE several years ago, it was dead. Ripped it apart, cleaned it up, replaced the condenser, its a runner and has been a long time. Not very efficient, but I use it for fun mainly. Haven't lost my scalp or any limbs yet....just gotta respect a machine like this..especially the 3 point tractor set-up.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2016)

Timberwolf is but they are expensive.


----------



## gdavis24 (Jun 27, 2016)

texican65 said:


> Hi guys! The last 15 years or so i've always used an axe or my 1970s Barkbuster screw splitter for my splitting needs. now i'm in my mid 30s....still very capable of hand splitting firewood, but with a house, family, endless chores and responsibility, and working 12 hour shifts for the railroad...I kinda need a faster, easier splitter. I'm true to my country and don't buy chinese. Are there any made in USA splitters out there that are respectable, made with american parts and built here? I've seen several on the inter web, just wondering if anybody has any first hand experience or reviews for any?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Timberwolf made in Rutland VT. several different models. Top of line is TW6, new $7K, Used $4K, and if set up right needs 3 men to keep pace with 6 cords a day.


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 27, 2016)

Iron and Oak, log splitters are made in America. I believe prices start around $2000.00.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm a little late but for my 2cts look at American Woodsplitters out of NY state. I have one for personal use. It's a highboy with Honda. I use a slip on 4 way wedge and its a strong machine.


----------



## 009L (Jul 2, 2016)

texican65 said:


> View attachment 506714



My X-Wife left me for one of those. She keeps it in her nightstand, and calls it Dirk.


----------



## gdavis24 (Jul 12, 2016)

009L said:


> My X-Wife left me for one of those. She keeps it in her nightstand, and calls it Dirk.


tough woman. San fran, right?


----------



## 009L (Jul 12, 2016)

gdavis24 said:


> tough woman. San fran, right?



Lmfao!

Yup


----------



## chainsawlady (Jul 13, 2016)

texican65 said:


> Hi guys! The last 15 years or so i've always used an axe or my 1970s Barkbuster screw splitter for my splitting needs. now i'm in my mid 30s....still very capable of hand splitting firewood, but with a house, family, endless chores and responsibility, and working 12 hour shifts for the railroad...I kinda need a faster, easier splitter. I'm true to my country and don't buy chinese. Are there any made in USA splitters out there that are respectable, made with american parts and built here? I've seen several on the inter web, just wondering if anybody has any first hand experience or reviews for any?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Wood-Mizer splitters are made in Indiana. They have been at New Point, Indiana for several years, but now built a bigger place in Batesville,Indiana. They send them all over the country. I live nearby, but you can't buy a unit here. They have to be bought at Indianapolis. In. They are shipped everywhere.
chainsawlady


----------



## carhartt (Jul 13, 2016)

I saw the new Woodmizer splitter. Not sure how well that idea is going to be received. It is however bidirectional. I was also going to mention made in USA.....


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 13, 2016)

Their not the first to market that design.


----------



## gdavis24 (Jul 17, 2016)

Also forgot to mention Super Split, West Bridgewater MA ! this is a small horsepower, kinetic flywheel design copied by DR in recent years. 
If you have 20" dia rounds, and ample upper body strength to rotate them on a table, this machine can push out split wood faster than a single wedge hydraulic.


----------



## AlexEquip (Jul 18, 2016)

Timberwolf, Iron & Oak, Blockbuster...Wallenstein (Well.. North America, Canada)


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a ram splitter from Illinois. Pretty good so far, made some alterations myself to run the 4 way wedge and have the dislodger on at same time. Had to reinforce the grips on the foot for the wood not to slide out. This one is hor/vert, I use vert 99% of the time.


----------

